# iPad en noir et blanc



## Denise (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon iPad est transformé en noir et blanc.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment lui redonner sa couleur.
Merci à l'avance de votre attention et joyeuse Année 2015,
Denise


----------



## city1 (30 Décembre 2014)

c'est un ipad rétro  année 50

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

sinon, tentes une restauration


----------



## Denise (30 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Non, je l'ai depuis 2 ans.
Le système est 8.1.2.
Peux-tu me dire comment faire une restauration.
Encore merci,
Denise


----------



## city1 (30 Décembre 2014)

Avant la restauration : 
Sauvegardes tes données via iCloud/itunes 

Puis réglages -> général -> réinitialiser -> effacer contenu et réglages 

Après la restauration: récupérer sa sauvegarde iCloud 
 Réglages > iCloud > Storage (Stockage) > Gérer stockage, puis sélectionner lun des appareils indiqués sous Sauvegardes pour afficher la date et la taille de sa dernière sauvegarde.


----------



## adixya (30 Décembre 2014)

Tu peux sauvegarder tes musiques avec iTools si tu ne les avais pas ailleurs. Tu peux d'ailleurs extraire beaucoup d'autres choses de ton appareil avec iTools complètement gratuitement et sans bridage ou processus de synchronisation intempestif.


----------



## Denise (31 Décembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup City1 et Adixya;
J'ai réinitialisé mon iPad et je reçois le message suivant:
"Connexion impossible car pour des questions de sécurité, mon identifiant appel a été désactivé. On me dit de me rendre sur http://iforgot.apple.com. Je ne peux avoir accès à Mail sur iPad. Puis-je faire la réinitialisation sur mon Mac?
Avec reconnaissance,
Denise


----------



## city1 (31 Décembre 2014)

va sur i iforgot et déverrouille le ça m'es arrivé plusieurs fois


----------



## Denise (31 Décembre 2014)

Encore merci,
Puis-je le déverrouiller en partant de mon Mac, car je ne peux entrer dans iPad.
Denise


----------



## city1 (31 Décembre 2014)

oui 
tu tapes dans safari du mac iforgot


----------



## Denise (31 Décembre 2014)

Désolée de te déranger aussi souvent.
Je suis entrée dans iForgot, mais je ne trouve pas comment déverrouiller.
Merci pour tout,
Denise


----------



## city1 (31 Décembre 2014)

normalement tu tapes iforgot et tu sélectionne dans le moteur de recherche le premier résultat et il y a un encart au milieu du site avec inscrit pour commencer, saisissez votre identifiant apple .


----------



## Denise (1 Janvier 2015)

Encore merci.
Je nai toujours pas réglé mon problème.
Quand je clic «iForgot» dans le moteur de recherche, il me demande mon identifiant Apple.
Après inscription, il ouvre la fenêtre : «Mon identifiant Apple»
Je dois choisir Authentification par courriel ou par questions de sécurité. Jai choisi par courriel.
Il me dit que le courriel a été envoyé.
Si je reviens dans mail, je recommence à zéro.
Je ne parviens pas à aller plus loin.
Merci pour ton aide et je te souhaite une très belle année 2015.
Avec reconnaissance,
Denise


----------



## city1 (1 Janvier 2015)

une très bonne année à toi aussi 
Du coup, va sur ta boite mail depuis ton ordi et non sur la tablette pour déverrouiller


----------



## Denise (1 Janvier 2015)

Je fonctionne sur mon Mac et non sur ma tablette.
Denise


----------



## city1 (1 Janvier 2015)

mais sur internet tu tapes le nom du site de la boite mail pour la consulter comme sur un ordi où la fonction mail n'existe pas. 
Exemple : adresse hotmail -> ne regarde pas ton application mail, tu ouvres safari et tu tapes hotmail et tu rentres ton adresse et mot de passe pour avoir le mail d'apple


----------



## Denise (1 Janvier 2015)

mais sur internet tu tapes le nom du site de la boite mail pour la consulter comme sur un ordi où la fonction mail n'existe pas. 

Je dois le taper sur mon ordi. car je n'ai pas accès à Safari sur ma tablette;

Exemple : adresse hotmail -> ne regarde pas ton application mail, tu ouvres safari et tu tapes hotmail et tu rentres ton adresse et mot de passe pour avoir le mail d'apple[/QUOTE]

J'ai tapé : bellevilled@gmail.com. Je me trouve sur le site de Google.

Que faire par la suite? je n'en sais rien.  
Je pense que je t'ai suffisamment dérangé. Je vais tenter de trouver quelqu'un qui réussira à régler le problème pour moi.
Merci, merci, merci.
Denise


----------



## city1 (1 Janvier 2015)

non. tu tapes dans safari gmail et ensuite tu rentres ton adresse et ton mot de passe et ensuite dans la réception de la boite il doit y avoir le message d'apple


----------



## drs (1 Janvier 2015)

Denise a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Mon iPad est transformé en noir et blanc.



Ce serait pas, par hasard, quelque chose dans ce gout là?


----------



## city1 (1 Janvier 2015)

drs a dit:


> Ce serait pas, par hasard, quelque chose dans ce gout là?




En effet, c'est une possibilité à laquelle je n'avait pas pensé pour aider Denise


----------

